# New improved secret weapon



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

The famous German general, Adolph Snitchel, has unveiled his latest secret weapon. This cute kitten vehicle is so cute that the enemy just has to approach it to pet it's sweet little head. 
The kitty car then emits a terrible kitty litter odor which renders the enemy incapable of any type of resistance, and are then taken captive.
The Germans hope to be able to replace their Panzer tanks soon, as cat poop smell is much cheaper to produce. Soldier, Beware.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

_Das Katze Stinkende_


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

Definitely way too much time on my hands. :grin:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 13, 2014)

That is a very disturbing vehicle Pappy. Very disturbing indeed.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> That is a very disturbing vehicle Pappy. Very disturbing indeed.



If you see one Di, please don't pet it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder if it's got a rat motor ... (in-joke) ...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes.....It does!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2014)

Be very, very careful:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)




----------

